# House for rent in Melbourne for new arrivals



## Eitan (Jul 25, 2014)

Beautiful house by the sea in Frankston South, next to Mt. Eliza

2 storey, 3-bed house available for short/long term. Park across the road. Beach is 15 min via the park. 
Metro & shopping mall - 20 minutes walking. 
All Mornington Peninsula's attractions within 30 minutes drive. 
if needed I can meet you at the airport and help with all settlement issues (centrelink, medicare, bank, schools, etc)

contact me here or via my email [email protected] and I will send you the photos and location


----------



## mill_vic (Jul 29, 2014)

I've just returned from frankston, what is the address and rent p.w?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi there 
Is the accommodation still available?


----------

